# Radio Not Working



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I was dewinterizing today and realized that my radio wasn't working. I checked the breaker and replaced the fuse, but nothing worked. Does anyone have any suggestions that I can try?


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

sarg2505 said:


> I was dewinterizing today and realized that my radio wasn't working. I checked the breaker and replaced the fuse, but nothing worked. Does anyone have any suggestions that I can try?


Is there power to everything else..
My father in law had almost the same thing happen, except he had power to the radio but no sound..
I popped out the ceiling speakers and the wires were unattached, re-connected them and had tunes..
If you have power and the fuse is good, most likely a power or ground wire is loose or disconnected or fuse in stereo has blown..
You could start be removing the stereo and checking the connections..


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I had a similar problem on mine and the radio connector on the back of the unit was loose. I pushed it firmly in and it worked fine.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Sometimes there is a fuse blown on the radio itself...not at the breaker.

The fuse is hidden undearneath the jumble of wires and the plug on the backside.

Hope it is something simple like this.

FYI -if you accidentally hook up the battery wrong... you might blow this fuse... I speak from experience. Woops....


----------

